# Landrover ev



## eco bobh (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Folks,


My Landy needs to comply with the LEZ (London low emission zone)so, inspired by what you guys have achieved, I figured I’ll give it a go!


Donor vehicle -	1989 Landrover 110 retaining existing gearboxes (load 500kg plus 1000kg trailer) range about 50 miles, speed mainly 30mph, max. around 50mph.

I’ve asked a specialist to suggest the components required and this what they recommended:
Ac 3 phase induction motor 96V 20/40kw
30 no. 400ah Lithium batteries
plus controller, components etc.

Just wondered if anyone has done something similar and how you got on?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Skill level - reasonably good with mechanics, electrics, welding etc.


----------



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi,
i have a Range Rover of similar age with over 10 000 ev-miles this year so far, and strongly suggest you to do a dc conversion first. In urban traffic you should do well with 10" or 11" motor, Soliton Jr if you are not in a hurry and about 200v 90-160ah LiFePo will take you there and back again!
Tried and reliable parts with reasonable cost.
My build thread can be found here:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42687

Good luck, Harri


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello,
Fellow Land Rover nut here.

I, too, would suggest a large DC motor. The parts are cheaper and easier to get hold of and it is a simpler process to start with.

It will be worth getting in touch with Simon Rafferty. He is sometimes here and but mostly on LR4x4.com.
He can also be found running X-Eng.

It should be a fairly straight forward job converting a Land Rover as there is plenty of space once the engine and fuel tank is removed and the weight of motor and batteries won't be an issue for the chassis.
So long as the rest of the 110 isn't too over loaded with off road stuff and roll cage it should be doable.

If it wasn't for the payload and trailer I would be tempted to say fit a big motor where the main gearbox is and just have the transfer box.

I have a 72/96v 12" DC motor from a milk float in my workshop and an 11" motor from a fork lift truck for my trike hotrod project.
Both were very cheap to get.


----------



## eco bobh (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, that's a great help
Bob


----------



## Overlander23 (Jun 15, 2009)

I converted my '71 Series IIA 88" with an 11" Kostov DC and Lithium. You can read the details and see some videos on my blog pages. Range is roughly 75-90 miles @ 45mph. General performance is decades removed from the original 2.25L petrol lump!

www.adventure-ev.com


----------



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Jeff - I've just read through your blog. It is very detailed and the videos and photos are really good.

It looks like you haven't updated for a while though - nudge nudge!


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

I think what you've had recommended in the first instance sounds like what they want to sell you as opposed to what might be best for you. (Oh, I'm so cynical!) but low(ish) voltage AC with huge cells?? Hmmm...

I'm with the rest of the guys on this, an 11" DC motor, running something like 144v/156v system with 180/200Ah of lithium sounds about right and cost effective. 11" Kostovs are very keen on pricing


----------



## Overlander23 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes, running a higher cell count and therefore lowering overall amperage draw is precisely why I went with a 205v nominal system (works well with the 192v Kostov 11"). While the Land Rover is actually somewhat lighter than other vehicles of its type, it's still no featherweight. It also has the aerodynamic qualities of a brick. Increasing voltage lowers amperage, stress, and heat.

My only troubles had more to do with the limited options of a "mid-volt" system. Components up to 144v are quite common. Stuff in the 300v+ realm exists for the high voltage AC applications. 200v is kind of in the middle. But, in the last two years more voltage friendly options have become available making it much less of an issue. The Soliton-1 controller was born, for instance. Chennic came out with a DC-DC converter that was capable of supporting the unusual voltage requirement. I wired my ceramic heaters as if they were operating on 220v. And as Netgain started producing HV options, as well, I think the market responded.

IMO, there's no reason whatsoever to go with a 96v high amperage setup.


----------



## Overlander23 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah, it needs an update, for sure. I hope to have a current drive report sometime around Thanksgiving (late November). 

I, unfortunately, do not regularly live in the vicinity of my EV... so I can't drive it nearly as much as I would like.  It also means I don't have a wealth of real-world experience running on it either. But I'll post what I can.



drgrieve said:


> Hi Jeff - I've just read through your blog. It is very detailed and the videos and photos are really good.
> 
> It looks like you haven't updated for a while though - nudge nudge!


----------



## eco bobh (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

A bit of history here – a couple of years ago I only just avoided a pile up
by using engine braking. 
So top of my design list is Regenerative braking, as well as the power. I understand that DC motors need much higher voltage to provide the power and at this voltage, there aren’t controllers available to provide regen. braking; or are there?
Certainly going down hill with a Tonne and a half of scaffolding, I need all the help I can get!
I see what you’re saying, and DC seems the better option, but is there a way to get the braking?


----------



## robert platt (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi guys, Im interested in doing a landrover electric conversion, I started thinking about a freelander but I have been put off as it only has 4/5 seats, i have a disco already, which would probably be my intended vehicle, an m reg vehicle is cheap, Im all very confused, my vehicle would need be be able to do about 50miles at around national speed limit, 60/70 all the way to work, i wouldnt be able to charge at work either so would have to be able to do 50miles round trip without needed another charge, and still have enough battery to not ruin the batterys by dropping them to low. I havent got a clue if the car is to heavy to start with? 


Landrover disco m reg (ish)
50 miles round trip
able to do 60/70 mph
how does it work with insurance and legal stuff? do they need inspecting after conversion? im 25 by the way and my insurance costs a fortune on a 4x4 but i love them so pay it! lol would it be cheaper ?? any suggestions email me thanks


----------

